
Citizens: U.S. Border Agents Can Search Your Cellphone - yclept
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/american-citizens-u-s-border-agents-can-search-your-cellphone-n732746
======
moonka
> "One of the officers calls out to me and says, 'Hey, give me your phone,'"
> recalled Shibly. "And I said, 'No, because I already went through this.'"
> The officer asked a second time. Within seconds, he was surrounded: one man
> held his legs, another squeezed his throat from behind. A third reached into
> his pocket, pulling out his phone. McCormick watched her boyfriend's face
> turn red as the officer's chokehold tightened.

This is disgusting as well as terrifying behavior.

------
dbbk
As a UK citizen arriving in the US for SXSW I had my phone's text messages
searched. It was extremely alarming but what can you do? If you say anything
they'll just turn you around and say "see ya". Travelling to the US is a very
hostile and stressful experience.

